# Overnight Stocker at Walmart?



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

OK so....i filled out an online application last week to be an overnight stocker at the Super Walmart here in town. I wanted to know how do i go about this whole thing. Do i contact them to see if they've reviewed my application yet or do i have to wait untill they call me? I know that...if they don't respond within 60 days...your application will be terminated.

What do i do...just sit and wait? Its been a week already...not that long i know, but i really need and want a job.

*DarkAngel*....can you give me some insight on this process?


----------



## rebek (Aug 1, 2004)

I personally would call, let them know your name and that you filled out an appl. And that you hadn't heard anything. And also I would keep looking for other jobs too.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Definitely give them a call. My sister applied to a store last month and had to call a few times. Apparantly a lot of people are applying this time of year and the supervisor was swamped with the applications. Eventually she got an interview and was hired.


----------



## Chris435435 (Nov 6, 2005)

I never tried calling a company back to check up on whether there are openings for a position.. 

When I applied to walmart as an overnight stocker, they just gave me a call. It took a couple of weeks for them to get back to me though.

I did overnight because of the extra couple of bucks an hour... it's good pay!

You should give them a call though and see what happens.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys. I guess i will wait another week and if i don't hear anything..i'll just call. I mit better call soon though because they mit be hiring alot since its holiday time. They probaly have hired everybody they need by now :sigh 

I just have to pray about it. I really want a better life for myself. I can't live like this for too much longer. It sucks being unemployed.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Calling back after a week shows your a go getter, it sets you apart from the tons of people that apply, gets your name out there....ironically I did that job in my area for about 3 days before I quit, I couldn't deal with the fact I was stuck taking breaks in this room with all these people I didn't know, felt like a caged animal, but more power to the people that have no problem with that, everyone has to work.....its just a matter of what you can handle. Good Luck!


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

..


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

I think everything will work out OK. I called this morning and talked with the Manager, and he said they wasn't looking at applications at this time because of the Holidays. He told me to call back after Christmas. I guess thats i good sign...i don't know.

Whats funny is that i ran into my former superviser at BiLo today. She was cool and everything....just wondered why i quit like i did.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

I called them this morning to check on my application. The lady in personel(sp?) said that they weren't reviewing applications at the moment. I don't know what that really means. I guess i will call back after New Years. 

I'm starting to loose it again, but i'm trying to hold on and stay positive. I just feel like such a loser though. I need this job. *sighs*


----------



## Mads (May 8, 2006)

That might just be a polite way of telling you that they're not hiring right now. 

Maybe you should try applying to some other stores. If you're set on being an overnight stocker, try Target or Kmart or maybe even a grocery store.


----------



## henriejo (Dec 17, 2006)

You better keep calling. That's the only way they are going to know you're really interested. Otherwise, they will forget about you and move on to someone else. You have to make yourself top priority.


----------



## Driftfisher (Dec 6, 2006)

Hang in there Shauna...and you are not a loser! :nw


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

they arent going to be upset if you keep calling. they dont know anybody who applies and so that makes you just another number. you need to make them know your number by keeping in touch. and if you dont stay with them very long, oh well. there are plenty more jobs to look at.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Definitely keep calling Walmart. If you like, apply to other stores too, like Target, Kmart, Home Depot, etc. People quit all the time at these huge superstores, and they will find a place for you in no time.

I used to work at Target, during the daytime and evenings. Sometimes, I'd come to work at 5am, just as the overnight crew was leaving. I seriously considered switching to overnight, because it looked wonderful compared to day hours. For one, they never had to deal with customers!


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

I called Walmart again this morning and they said they wasn't hiring at this time. I got pissed and hung up the phone. 

I went to a Temp agency and filled out an application. This Manfacturer is hiring 50 production workers to work assembly positions. Starting pay is 9.00/hr. Everything went great..all i have to do now is go to the workforce center on Friday to take some kind of test. The lady is going to meet me there. I had to fill out and sign all kinds of papers. Gotta take a drug test and everything. I never got a job with a temp agency before, so i don't know how the process work. They gave me some papers to bring home, so i will go over those. 

I don't know what this test is going to consist of..anybody know? I forgot to ask the lady. I wonder if this test determines weather they actually hire you or not.


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

Shauna said:


> I don't know what this test is going to consist of..anybody know? I forgot to ask the lady. I wonder if this test determines weather they actually hire you or not.


Maybe, it is an agility test to test hand-eye coordination, if it is they are usually pretty easy. They might also test your basic math skills.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

I had to take a short math skills test today at the temp agency. I think it was like 22 questions. It took me a while to get done because i'm soo rusty. I swear i forgot everything i learned in school. My memory is just shot. It was some other people there struggling with the math part too...not just me...that made me feel a little better..lol

O well....imma see how this goes. I'm going to try for my permit tomorrow morning. I hope i pass on the 1st try. That multiple choice can be tricky sometimes. Imma just take my time and focus.

I'm pushing myself to better my life. This year is a make it or break it year for me. I don't wanna have another year like the last.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Ah sorry I missed this thread! Well my application process was a little different.. I walked up to customer service, asked if they were hiring, they said yes, gave me an application and immediately scheduled me for an interview the following week. I went in at that time and was hired, no calling or "bugging" involved. It's weird though.. I know at our store, we ARE hiring, but the customer service people always tell people we aren't? 

Being an overnight stocker isn't bad, I've almost been here for 2 years.. The no customers part is great, sometimes the work can even be "fun" if you pick a department and pretend it's your own store :yes But Wal-Mart is a pretty cheap company....


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Its pretty weird that they ARE hiring but will tell people they aren't.

Well...i gotta go to the Workforce Center tomorrow morning to take a test for this company i applied for through a temp agency. I think this test determines weather they hire you are not. For the job you have to have good math and measurement skills. My math is pretty good, but measuring is not one of my strongest points. They should let us use a calculater on this test and on the job..if i'm hired. The pay is 9.00/hr, but i will have to work 12hr shifts. 

After i take the test....i'm going to Walmart. I've already filled out an application online there, but i will go in tomorrow morning..personally and ask for an application. I don't think they take ONLINE applications seriously anyway. If they still say they aren't hiring, then so be it. One would think that they could never have too many stockers considering all the stuff they have coming in. The more people working the better. 

If i get turned down at Walmart...i'll walk over to Lowe's to fill out an application. They are hiring stockers. 

I'm seriously on a job hunt and i won't quit!!!!!!!!! The whole job hunting process is soo tiring though and i hate being rejected.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Ok guys...i have to take this test tomorrow to dertermine if i'm hired or not. They will be testing my math and measurement skills. 

Has anybody on here had to take a test through a temp agency in order to be hired by a certain company? If so, is the test hard?

I need everybody on here to pray for me...pray that i do good on this test...pray that i will get this job...pray hard as you can. I'm soo scared and nervous right now. I need a job so i can start living my life. I'm feeling hopeless and i need this really bad. 

I know you guys don't know me, but please say a prayer for me tonight. I need all the help i can get.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

If you're this determined then you can do it. I'm not a praying person, but I will be rooting for ya.

I know you can do it. :yes


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Njodis said:


> If you're this determined then you can do it. *I'm not a praying person, but I will be rooting for ya.*
> 
> I know you can do it. :yes


 :lol.....that made me laugh for some reason :con

Anyway...thanks for the support!


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

i didnt know you had to apply to be an overnight stalker at walmart :stu


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

*I took my test at Job service today and i know i did horrible. All the measuring stuff was difficult for me. I could barly concentrate because they had us on a time limit. 15 mins for the measurement section and 30mins for the math section. I know i failed both parts. They graded a couple of peoples papers and they did terrible as well. ****, how do they expect us to remember all that school crap. Its soo frustrating. Anyway, they said after we take the test..the temp agency will give us a call when they are ready for us to work or whatever. I doubt they will call me. I did horrible on that test. I couldn't focus for nothing. I wasn't nervous or anything...i just couldn't concentrate. It was about 40 people who showed up....2 walked out out of frustration.

After i left Job service....i went to Lowe's and Walmart to fill out applications. I had no anxiety at all..i just did it. Hopefully somebody will call me in for an interview.

I'm about ready to give up again and just sit in my room wollowing in self pity. Job hunting is just too much and i have no patience. Living in a small town is hard because most of the good jobs are already taken :mum

...If i could just win the lottery..i'll be a happy person.

All you people who have good jobs should not take it for granted.*


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Wow today was a long day. I got the job i wanted which was the Production/assembly woker at this major Plant. Unlike my other job, i will not working in sanitation again...i hated that position. 

This place is called Pioneer Foods of South Carolina. They were looking for 100 workers to start in there new department. The jobs pays $9.00/hr and we will be working 60 hours a week, and get paid weekly. The hours will be long and tiring, but the money is awesome. We all got hired though a temp company, so its no ganrantee(sp?) that everybody will get permanet(sp?) positions...BUT...the lady from Pioneer HR said that everbody will most likely get directly hired....after a certain amount of time...because they need alot of people. She said it all depends on how good we do our jobs and we have to pass the drug and background checks. After they hire you directly.....the pay will go up to $10.00/hr. So...imma go in there eager and work my skinny azz off. I really needed a job bad, and i will not mess this up this time. The 12 hour shifts will kill me, but the money will give me energy..lol!!

We had Orientation today at Job Service where all the people from Human Resources came in to talk to us about the ins and outs of the job. They asked us what shifts were perferred..we went over the dress codes,drug policy..you know orientation stuff. We had to be there at 8:45 and was out at about 11:30..it didn't take long as i expected. This was a mini orientation. The long one will be on January 24th..next week. We gotta be at the plant at 7:00am and will be there untill 7:00pm..12 hours. This will actually be the real job orientation. We can't be late, and we gotta wear our work clothes. I have to go out and buy some Steel Toed Boots and some work pants becauase we are not allowed to wear regular blue jeans...no denim they said. We will be lifting 50 lbs bags all day...lawd have mercey on me. It will be a good workout!! After Jan 24th..we come back Jan 29 and start working full time on our shifts. They gone count the 24th as our first day at work...we get our time cards and work stuff that day. They gone show us around the plant and tell us were we will be working. I can't wait actually. 

After i left Job Service....I walked to the Temp agency, to take a drug test..which i passed. Then i had to do some paper work and give my banking info. All my checks will be direct deposit. I like it that way. I only have 19 cent in my account right now..lol. Thankfully that wil change. When i was done with that..i walked back home..i was soo cold and tired but i did what i had to do. When you really want something, you have to get out there and do it no matter what. I didn't have money for a cab, so i was walking all damn day. Once i start geting paid....i'm not touching any of that money....imma save up for a car 1st before i start buying other things. Then imma pay my $100 free at the DMV and finally get my permit and lisense. My brother and father are teaching me how to drive now...i'm actually driving pretty good..i drive like a old lady. They were laughing at me. I'll get better though. 

Well thats its...i feel blessed to get this job and if i don't become a permanet(sp?) hire then soo be it. I'll just start looking at Walmart again for that stocking position. Either way, i'll be fine. I have a feeling i will become a permanet(sp?) worker..fulltime though. I just have to work my *** off and prove that i want to be there. My brother got his good job through a temp agency, he worked hard and now he is a direct hire,works full time and makes good money.

I took my klonopin this morning and i was alright. No anxiety all day!!


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

That sounds great Shauna! 

Sounds like your on your way to sucess!!


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Woah....Walmart just called this morning and i have a interview with them Monday morning for the Overnight Stocking position. Ek!! They wanted me to come in today for the interview but i told them i look at mess, she laughed and said just come in Monday. At least i was honest. I don't want to show up looking bad for an interview...even if it is Walmart of all places. LOL 

Now...I gotta hurry up and make an appointment for my hair. I just let myself go these past 4 weeks. I'm ashamed. 

It always seems like when i stop caring and giving up on life...i always get some good news from somewhere eventually. I feel like God is making a joke outta me or something. 

O well....i hope they hire my lazy ***. Maybe the 3rd time will be the charm. I can only hope.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Shauna said:


> Woah....Walmart just called this morning and i have a interview with them Monday morning for the Overnight Stocking position. Ek!! They wanted me to come in today for the interview but i told them i look at mess, she laughed and said just come in Monday. At least i was honest. I don't want to show up looking bad for an interview...even if it is Walmart of all places. LOL
> 
> Now...I gotta hurry up and make an appointment for my hair. I just let myself go these past 4 weeks. I'm ashamed.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, they hire EVERYONE pretty much, good luck!


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

^Thanks darkangel. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Dark Angel, how do you deal with Black Friday's? lol


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Shauna said:


> Dark Angel, how do you deal with Black Friday's? lol


In Canada we don't really have those I don't think.. Never heard that term in my store. We have an anniversary sale (a week) that is on every year, and that's pretty crazy, but all the work is pretty much on the managers.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

_Its been a week now and i still haven't heard back from Wal-Mart. They said they would give me a call once my drug test results came back. Well, i called the laboratory this morning to check on my results and the lady told me my results were negative and everything was fine and that they already sent out my results to Wal-Mart on Thrusday. So i called wal-mart afterwards to check on it and they said, they haven't recieved my results yet..WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Are they lying to me?

I'm sick of the whole employment process. The people in charge are always soo slow about all of this stuff. If you're not going to hire me, just call me and tell me dammit. I hate all this waitng :mum Either that, or just hire more people to handle all the applications and crap. They always act like they are busy, but most of the day they just sit around all day not doing anything. I saw this with my own eyes when i went to my interview on monday. They are lazy and sit around gossiping the whole time and they treat the employees like crap. _


----------

